# 46th pick: Suns select Georgia Tech F Gani Lawal



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I like it!


Avged 13.1ppg on 53% shooting, 8.5 rebs in 26 mins 


(Only highlights I could find)







http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Gani-Lawal-1269/




DE Breakdown



> STRENGTHS: - Ability to get to free throw line - Ability to establish position in post - Budding/basic back to basket game - Excellent hands - Turnaround jumper - Ability to contest shots - Activity level - Lateral quickness - Post defense - Competitiveness - Role-player potential - Athleticism - Solid frame - Wingspan - Offensive rebounding - Rebounding tools
> WEAKNESSES: - Ability to face the basket - Advanced post moves - Footwork/Post-moves - Defensive fundamentals - Lacks significant polish - Got by on instincts at college level - Passing out of post - Free throw shooting - Mid-range Jumper - Shooting mechanics


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Lawal is a pretty decent big man. I don't see any reason why he can't rebound and defend on the nba level...Especially as a bench player. He has pretty decent hands too and he can run the floor.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^Agreed. I was actually kinda surprised he was still there. 



Since it was last pick in 2nd rd, no need for a new thread.

With 60th pick Suns selected Dwayne Collins out of Miami

Based on what couple have said, sounds like a bigger banger type similar to Lawal. Wonder if he'll make the team. 




> Collins is a 6-foot-8, 240-pound PF from Miami with a 7-4 wingspan. He averaged 12.0 points, 7.8 rebounds and 1.1 blocks.


http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Dwayne-Collins-5071/


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I really don't remember a lot about COllins. As I recall he does not have good hands. He's really a marginal guy who would need the right situation to stick. His basic skill is being tall with the ability to rebound and bang. Unfortunately for him he's just not all that big (comparatively) and he's probably not going to be good enough at those other things. Skillwise he'd be comparable to Lou Amundsen without the hustle and energy.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sounds like they expect both to make the team. Even Collins, who could probably just fill Taylor Griffin's spot if anything.


More video on Lawal. His personality will fit right in, and sounds like he has a good drive and work ethic. 

I also looked at his stats yr before to see what he did before Favors. As a sophomore, he was even better, 15.1ppg, on 56% shooting, 9.5 rebs in 29 mins.









I know, it's nbadraft.net but I found this hilarious.

http://www.nbadraft.net/instant-analysis



> 46. Gani Lawal | 6-9 | 233 | PF | Georgia Tech | 21
> At 46, the Phoenix Suns get a ready-to-contribute NBA power forward in Gani Lawal. Had he not played on a team with terrible guards and a top-3 talent in his position, Lawal would've been drafted in the top 25. He's not the most polished offensive player, but he thrives in an up-tempo offense (hello, Phoenix!) *and can pull down a rebound in traffic (unlike a certain someone who is demanding a max contract).* Outstanding pick, but who made it? -Nick Prevenas


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I was hoping the Suns might be able to trade down to pick Greivis Vasquez, but Gani Lawal is a good pickup. Can never have too many defensive bigs off the bench.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Let me get this straight, Lawal played with Favors, who was a Lotto pick, but averaged more points and rebounds than Favors? This is kinda weird that he dropped so far! He is a high motor-hustle guy who just needs a little training for his offensive game to improve. Looks like he's on the perfect team to learn how to play offense!

I am interested to say the least.


EDIT: 2 PF draft picks? Goodbye Amare.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Whenever I watched GT, Lawal always had a bigger impact on the game than Favors. I get that Favors has the size you look for and everything. Lawal can play though


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lawal's problem is his footwork (he's constantly traveling). He's constantly in a hurry, but he's a hard working, lunchpail dude.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

HKF said:


> Lawal's problem is his footwork (he's constantly traveling). He's constantly in a hurry, but he's a hard working, lunchpail dude.


That is a nothing problem if you ask me.


----------

